# المسالخ /// Slaughterhouse



## egoze (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم من لدية معلومات او مواقع عن الماكنات والادوات التي تركب في مسلخ عجول او اي معلومات اضافية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zazy1 (5 مايو 2014)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------

